# NREMT-B Question, some confussion..



## MexicanEMT (Jan 2, 2012)

I took an EMT-B class and completed it 12/2009; went online 6 months later and did the nremt application, they verified everything and I was set to schedule a day/time for my exam; that didnt happen because I had a family emergency and left to Mexico.  I came back a month ago, went on to the NREMT website and was able to schedule a NREMT exam day, my last day to test was the 12/31 and I took the test on 12/30.  Studied like crazy in a week and a half and took the test, just checked the nremt site and it says this:


> EMT-Basic / EMT Application Summary:
> Exam Date:	12/30/2011 (CST)
> Results Date:	1/2/2012 (CST)
> 
> ...



I am in CALIFORNIA

Under certifications it says i am not certified, so I am thinking this has to do because my actual skills (psychomotor exam)  expired a year ago, correct?  I did pass the CBT exam, so can I still go somewhere, redue my skills and qualify, or do I have to take the class all over again?  I am pretty confused..

Thanks in Advance guys, 

Eddie


----------



## ARose (Jan 2, 2012)

MexicanEMT said:


> I took an EMT-B class and completed it 12/2009; went online 6 months later and did the nremt application, they verified everything and I was set to schedule a day/time for my exam; that didnt happen because I had a family emergency and left to Mexico.  I came back a month ago, went on to the NREMT website and was able to schedule a NREMT exam day, my last day to test was the 12/31 and I took the test on 12/30.  Studied like crazy in a week and a half and took the test, just checked the nremt site and it says this:
> 
> 
> I am in CALIFORNIA
> ...



Bingo. I'm in the same boat (but I'm on the East Coast.) Because your prac was over a year ago, you have to take a STATE qual exam. Contact your school/instructor and see if you can sit for one. I'm doing the exact same thing. I cert'd in 2010AUG and sat for the CBT in 2011DEC, so I have to take the state practical again.
Ooooooph. There's gotta be an easier way...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 2, 2012)

ARose said:


> There's gotta be an easier way...



There is...don't wait so damn long to take the CBT


----------



## ARose (Jan 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> There is...don't wait so damn long to take the CBT



......Thank you Captain Obvious...


----------



## MexicanEMT (Jan 2, 2012)

I know a paramedic who does the skills testing, he works for AMR, my EMT Professor told me about this guy.  Could I test with him, or do I have to call my state EMS and ask?


----------



## ARose (Jan 2, 2012)

MexicanEMT said:


> I know a paramedic who does the skills testing, he works for AMR, my EMT Professor told me about this guy.  Could I test with him, or do I have to call my state EMS and ask?



I would assume so, but it would probably be in your best interest to double check w your OEMS.


----------



## MexicanEMT (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks ARose!


----------



## Stirley (Jan 3, 2012)

this happened to me as well, man this sucks. a yr goes by like nothing


----------

